# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  My impressions

## Babalew

I returned to Port Antonio looking for a place that displayed the gentler side of Jamaica and Jamaicans, the

 Jamaica I fell in love with even before I came here and esp after my 1st visit in 1976. so this was an 

exploratory trip. It was somewhat sheltered, the staff at Moon San Villa took great care of me, i've never

felt so pampered in my life! it is their wish to make sure everything is alright with you.  this set the stage 

for a calm and peacefulness i would experience during the week.  Now I did most things on my own..taking 

the route taxi to town, boston beach and jerk center and long bay.  when i went out in the evening they 

suggested drivers and negotiated some prices for me.  Moon san is a little pricey and not my normal type 

of digs and i was resistant to it at first but i'd call it casual luxury cause the view from my bed was 

amazing! it was someplace i vowed to stay when i visited 7-8 yrs ago . now i can check that off my bucket 

list.

I went to town for supplies, got caught in a torrential rain shower, rode back with marion andretti (put my 

seatbelt on and prayed) then chuckled to myself all the way home.  now mind you these routes are 5x'sas 

long as negril routes (for the same 100j) so we road for about 10 mins.  i was so glad when we got to 

moon san.

i went to rasta villa to check it out..opposite side of the beach up a hill, lots of stairs, several rooms some 

connected and some shared bathrooms.  i didn't see the penthouse room caue it was up a lot of stairs but 

i bet the sea view was fab.  restaurant on the premise, owner is the cook also an artist.  1 of his friends 

dropped by and gave me a  history lesson on the taino indians , columbus and the fight with the english, 

very enlightening.  made me want to have him take me to moore town the next day but it was rainy and 

the road is not good.  we went to the beach which was very nice and had a few drinks at a beachside 

bar.  good time was had by all.  i later learned of a property in long bay on the beach that was reasonably 

priced.  it has a kitchen so thats up my alley. have to check into that.

had another jamaican lesson that evening as friend flagged down a taxi for me..now seeing as how i'm a 

fluffy girl,  i usually wait for a taxi with an empty front seat but because it was getting dark i took a cab 

with some room in the back seat.  as my friend folded me into the back seat the driver asked the lady in 

the front seat to move to the back so that i could sit in the front.  i immediately protested..this lady was 

older and almost as big as me so why displace her,  i thought he was catering to me as a tourist but i felt i 

could endure the ride in the back...as it was.  driver said " no, i can get TWO people in the back".  when 

the reality of what he was saying hit me i burst out laughing!  and don't think the women in the back didn't 

talk about me...." i was wondering how we were going to get more people in with fatty back here"  we 

changed seats and i chuckled all the way home.  now i know why some taxis may pass me by in negril.

going out in the boat into the blue lagoon was an experience also. and seeing the homes of the rich and 

famous was interesting.  i swam in the blue lagoon and the mineral springs on the property and at the 

boston beach and was in heaven.  the folks in pa are much more laid back..not as aggressive as negril, less 

competition. 1 beach lady showed me how they make a wood fire to cook fish and yams and encouraged 

me to take pictures.  they love to have their picture taken.

port antonio might be just what i'm looking for sun sand peace and quiet.  lush green with plenty of fresh 

produce i found 13 large juicy lemons, grapefruit and jack/kingfruit up in the blue mountains where i road a 

bike around 2 curves before quitting  i haven't ridden a bike in 50 yrs and with these bad legs i ain't going to 

ride again for another 50 unless its stationary but i wanted to try....we'll see.  i'm adding some more 

pictures hope you enjoyed.

----------


## TizzyATX

Hahaha  Love your rundown, made me LOL couple times.  Pampered aint a necessity but it sure is nice from time to time....good on you GF  :Wink: 

 DAAAANG. Check out that mansion.  Kinda crazy to think that's sitting right smack dab in the midst of so many living in need. Beautiful though...

----------


## goldilocks

Nice report Babalew, good to see you posting!  PA is on my bucket list for sure!

----------


## Babalew

Hey Goldi...look for you every yr..any chance i'll see you this year...yes pa looked promising  you know i have to be near water,  this might fit the bill.
Tizzy that mansion is the trident hotel owned by jamaican/canadian who also owns about 150 properties including the nbc bank in jamaica.

----------


## goldilocks

I'm looking at either mid-April or June;  not sure where I'll end up yet!  but it will be by the sea and at least a few days in Negril!

----------


## TizzyATX

wow i'll have to google that....so hypothetically one can stay there?  Bet that's a pretty $.01

----------


## Jim-Donna

Jim and I really enjoyed the way things roll in Porty. Like your writing style and pictures. The Trident Castle is so Cool

----------


## Jim-Donna

top 
Tizzy its real affordable NOT~~ LOL
Villa Rates
Bedrooms Summer
April 16 - Dec 14 Winter
Dec 15 - April 15 Thanksgiving Christmas New Year 
8 $13,860 $26,600 - $35,000 $35,000 

Rates are weekly and stated in United States Dollars (USD).

All rates are subject to change at any time and can be confirmed at time of reservation.

----------


## TizzyATX

:EEK!:  Holy Moly 

Just a little outta my budget. darn lol

----------


## sammyb

love your reflections....your photos have me longing for a return......PA has a way of getting under your skin and not letting go....almost gave up on Jamaica after one too many trips to Negril, but then I rediscovered PA and the rest is history.  Moon San looks so inviting, nice to hear your take on the place.  Your postings warmed my heart on this cold evening....thanks! :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Ahhhh yessss plenty of gentler, true sanctums can be found in Portland.  As a matter of fact, I’m finding it hard to narrow them down to a favorite.  

*Babalew*, Once I saw that down cline the bikes travel I knew I wasn’t getting on one.  I give you props for even trying. 

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures and impressions of Port Antonio.  Looks like you hit most of my favorite places and that got me eager to do a ticket search for the near future.  But I know what’s in my bank account and that means settling for the not so near future.  In the meantime, I’m enjoying your postings.

More please…

----------


## Babalew

Thanks Vi, coming from you that means a lot!  I had to try the bike, but common sense soon took over.  I should have asked for a tandem bike, then i wouldn't have had to worry about peddling and steering. The ride down in the bike truck was much more pleasurable. I'm in Mandeville right now, wishing I had stayed a few days longer in Port Antonio.  It's moved way high up my desirable beach list.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Babalew - nice string of reports and pics.  Interesting, humorous - and good info.  Thanks.
My fiance and I are planning a week there this reach in about 2 weeks.  Have heard lots of good things about PA.
Sounds like you spend your time about the same way we do so I'm particularly interested in your info.

You mentioned a place on Long Bay you might stay in the future less pricey than where you were.  Care to share the name in forum?  Pls PM me if not.
I guess best way to put question is, having done it recently and explored the area - where do you plan on staying next time?

I found Moon San doing my hotels research, too - but just a bit out of my price range for all but 1 room.
If I remember right, the owner also owns the business doing bike tours in the area?  Is that how you ended on that bike - LOL?

I got a recommendation from trusted Boardie for Bayview Villas (about a 30 room hotel with pool).
I trust the recommendation - and looks like my price range (find I have to increase it from what I am used to in Negril about 50% for PA hotels).
But a second opinion is always good - did you happen to notice it?

Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks and Blessings.

----------


## JitterBug

buckeye, comparing pa and negril is like apples and oranges . . .

----------


## sammyb

Buckeye,

what are you looking for exactly?

I would recommend Ivanhoe right in town, super clean...two upstairs room with AC around 60 per night

Also Match Resort in Dolphin Bay (not far from town) rooms come with fridge has a pool

Jamaica Tamboo is also in town and may work for you as well...more like a traditional hotel..but no pool.

Stayed at Fern Hill Aug of last year only the villas were open as the rest were being renovated and under much needed new management...villas needed TLC but may work for you...the villas go by the name of Lasolona or something like that...check flipkey for their listing

There is also a villa that's pretty affordable called Ridge Bay in the Anchovy area (close to town as well)

Glad you are thinking of giving PA a try...so very different from Negril in all the right ways

----------


## Maryann

Enjoyed your photos and impressions!

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Thanks sammyb for the info.  Yes - my home-away-from-home has become Negril, but about every other trip now we try somewhere else.
About a year ago did Treasure Beach on the South Coast for a week, then came back to Negril via Mandeville.  Very different vibe than Negril.
So now is turn for Port Antonio.  Am really looking forward to it.

What I am looking for is equivalent to Seastar Inn - if you're familiar.  Smaller, family-run, place that is clean, safe and with A/C, pool, comfy bed.
Others at level I am OK with are Legends, Negril Beach Club Condos, Fun Holiday.  So something along those lines - nothing really fancy.
I guess they've spoiled me with their Seastar Specials and Legends returning guest rates - around $300 for the week.  Looks like that will cover me only about 2 days at hotels in PA with similar level of accommodations/amenities.
So I've resigned myself to a hotel budget in PA of up to $150/day.  I know even that is very limiting in PA.
We treat hotel as only a base from which to explore - store our stuff, sleep, and shower.  We'll be away most of the day - so see no sense on getting anything fancy/expensive.

I'm a big guy and the humidity kills me so need A/C to sleep comfortable and a pool for cooling dips after a day out exploring - or be right on the water.
Ivanhoe's I had found - but no pool.  Same for several others that get good reviews otherwise - like Tim Bamboo and most of the B&Bs right in town.

Since hotels are so expensive in PA (compared to Negril) I have been looking at an alternative I've not done yet - the small villa option.
Not the whole villa, but places that rent out individual rooms.  So sammyb, you are on the right track for me.
But the ones that look really good - San San Villas, Micshur Guest House, Jamaica Colors - that have good price and great reviews don't have room available.  Of course.
So that's another thing different than Negril - usually I show up with only reservation for first night then visit several places and negotiate a rate - never a problem even at Christmas.

I saw the 3 recent reviews for La Solana Villas (old Fern Hill) - like you said, only the villas open while rest being renovated.
I'm interested in your opinion since you stayed - assuming condition is the same would you return?  I'm assuming it would be better now, if anything.
Also, how long a drive off the main road to it - sounds like is a bad road?
I should mention we'll have rental car so getting around, grocery shopping, etc is not a problem - even if villa is a bit off the path.

Match Resort and Jamaica Tamboo are places I had not found in my research - Match Resort looks promising, I'll look more.
The only Jamaica Tamboo I find is the one in Negril - did you mean Jamaica Palace in PA?  If so, it's just out of my budget - unless they haggle, like for a weekly rate???

Thanks again - all advice is appreciated.

----------


## sammyb

Buckeye,

I will reply in the thread Vi started with the title place to stay

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

> Buckeye,
> I will reply in the thread Vi started with the title place to stay


sammyb,
Yes - good thinking.

Babalew,
sorry for hijacking this thread.  I've moved that discussion over to Vi's thread, too.
Thanks again for PMing me the info you sent.

----------


## Babalew

Not a problem..i enjoyed the ride.

----------


## Lola

Hey Babelew, are you in Negril again or will you return to Negril?  I would like to have a drink and a chat with you sometime.  If you try sending me a PM or an email through the board it will probably get to me.  Happy travels!

----------

